# From Submerged to Emersed and Back



## polywer2345 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi. I am new  I am getting some plants soon which were grown submerged but I want to grow them emersed for a few months. I am going to grow the ones able to be grown emersed. Like crypts and swords. I am using my backyard soil mixed with some manure and others with some OSH potting soil. I would like to grow them outside but under my roof/patio area where they would get morning light. I live in Hacienda Heights CA. The weather is mild/cold. After a few months I would like to put them back into my aquarium when they are bigger. Can I get some pointers on what do do when they convert and other? Thanks


----------

